# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shqipëria dje dhe sot - Çfarë prodhon sot Shqipëria?

## projekti21_dk

Duke shikuar filma të vjetër në një kanal televiziv shqiptar më ka rastisur të shoh fabrika, shkritore (fonderi ) mineralesh, tjerrtore, fabrikë tekstili ( mbaj mend në vitin dikund 83-84 të kem blerë një batabie shqiptare. Jo se ishte kush e di çfarë kualiteti, por më mjaftonte të shihja firmën: Made in Albania ), traktorë vendor, uzina plehrash kimike, fabrikë armësh, …. 

… gatishmërinë e njerëzve për ta ndërtuar vendin ( me dëshirë e pa dëshirë këtë nuk e di ), ta zëmë ratsi i tërmetit në Dibër; gatishmëria e inxhinierëve tanë për të krijuar vetë diçka, gatishmëria e fshatarësisë kooperativiste për të rritur rendimentet, bonifikimi i tokave etj etj... 

Dhe ... më shkrepi në mendje të bëj këtë pyetje:
- Po, vallë sot çka prodhohet në Shqipëri? 

_Shqipëria është e pasur me minerale, e me lëndë të parë, ç’bëhet sot me to?_ 


P.S. Temës mos i jepni karakter politik. Thjesht e hapa nga kureshtja.

----------


## EDLIN

> - Po, vallë sot çka prodhohet në Shqipëri?


Prodhohet,  çdo gje prodhohet...
Me ka rastis te blej kepuce "made in Albania" ne Itali..

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Une bleva nje fuci te vogel ketu edhe per here te pare pashe qe ishte prodhuar ne shqiperi
po gjalpin qe prodhojme po e ngaterojne me margarine sja vlen me ta blesh qe atje

----------


## angmokio

> Duke shikuar filma të vjetër në një kanal televiziv shqiptar më ka rastisur të shoh fabrika, shkritore (fonderi ) mineralesh, tjerrtore, fabrikë tekstili ( mbaj mend në vitin dikund 83-84 të kem blerë një batabie shqiptare. Jo se ishte kush e di çfarë kualiteti, por më mjaftonte të shihja firmën: Made in Albania ), traktorë vendor, uzina plehrash kimike, fabrikë armësh, . 
> 
>  gatishmërinë e njerëzve për ta ndërtuar vendin ( me dëshirë e pa dëshirë këtë nuk e di ), ta zëmë ratsi i tërmetit në Dibër; gatishmëria e inxhinierëve tanë për të krijuar vetë diçka, gatishmëria e fshatarësisë kooperativiste për të rritur rendimentet, bonifikimi i tokave etj etj... 
> 
> Dhe ... më shkrepi në mendje të bëj këtë pyetje:
> - Po, vallë sot çka prodhohet në Shqipëri? 
> 
> _Shqipëria është e pasur me minerale, e me lëndë të parë, çbëhet sot me to?_ 
> 
> ...


Nga tja fillojme me pare  :buzeqeshje: .
Sa per batanijet po ato kane qene lesh pa hile. Sot nuk kane pse prodhohen se prodhon kinezi 50 batanije me koston e nje batanije ne Shqiperi.

Traktoret Shqiptare rafmet pacin me teper prisheshin se sa punonin keshtuqe ajo uzine me teper i dilte me humbje shtetit se sa me fitim.

Kromi i Shqiperise akoma eksportohet sot e kesaj dite bashke me nje perqindje te larte ari qe ka sepse ne Shqiperi shteti nuk u be ndonjehere mbare te merrej me perpunimin e ketij minerali qe e rendit Shqiperine ne vendin e dyte ne bote.

Sot sigurisht qe ne Shqiperi prodhohet por te ardhurat qe vijne ne prodhimi ne Shqiperi nuk kap as 20 % te GDP.

----------


## Boy

Fakti se eshte e pasur me lende te pare, s'do te thote detyrimisht qe duhet te jete ne gjendje qe ta perpunoje ate. Merkatoja tashme eshte globale dhe Shqiperia tani per tani nuk e perballon dot konkurencen.

----------


## angmokio

> Fakti se eshte e pasur me lende te pare, s'do te thote detyrimisht qe duhet te jete ne gjendje qe ta perpunoje ate. Merkatoja tashme eshte globale dhe Shqiperia tani per tani nuk e perballon dot konkurencen.


Nuk e kuptove ku i kisha fjalen.
Shteti Shqiptar shet kromin per krom edhe pse ai ka nje perqindje te larte ari. Dmth x shtet qe blen kromin tek ne e blen me te njejtin cmim qe e blen ne Rusi por shteti Shqiptar i jep dhe ar me vete.
Nese kete krom ta perpunojme ne Shqiperi duke i marre arin dhe me pas duke i shitur vetem kromin a nuk do dilnim me fitim?

----------


## Boy

C'eshte e verteta une iu pergjigja temes. Sa per analizen qe ke bere ti me lart, jam pjeserisht dakort. E vertete qe shume produkte nuk ishin te nje niveli te larte, por ama i jepnin pune njerezve dhe ushqeheshin familje te tera. Qytetet kishin me gjalleri, femrat punonin, ndersa tani rrijne tere diten te mbyllura ne shtepi duke pare telenovela.

----------


## kthetrat

eshte e vertet eshte prodhuar e jemi ushqyer,,sa u habiten bota kur u hapen kufijte ne 90 ,,dukeshim si talibaner,,,

edhe sote ka po te duash te punoshe por ndryshimi i sotem me athere  ,,

shiko fshatin asnjeri spunon ,c do kush e ka ndonje qe jeton jashte 

edhe mbahen me to te ardhura,,

kurse ne kohe te  dulles skishe o do punoje te dilte shpiri  o do vdisje ,,populli u raskapit neper radha edhe skamjen e shihje ne c do familje,,,
ai traktori qe prodhuam ne vitet 80 ,,per 8 ore pune qe punnte kerkonte 250 litra nafte
i gjithe buxheti shkoje per hekur e cimento per bunker.
kredia kineze shkoj per te blere arme
e shume e shume te tjera

----------


## the admiral

> Prodhohet,  çdo gje prodhohet...
> Me ka rastis te blej kepuce "made in Albania" ne Itali..


hahaha. edhe mua me ka rastisur e njejta gje.
madje ne itali kam pare edhe spaghetti te prodhuar ne shqiperi.

----------


## kleadoni

Ne Shqiperi ka plot fabrika prodhimi kepucesh, rrobash te ndryshme etj qe jane me pronar italjan apo te ndonje vendi tjeter. Kshuqe, ajo qe prodhohet, nuk nxirret jashte shqiperie me cmim eksporti, por me nje cmim normal te biletes se kamionit e te shoferit sepse pronari i huaj e dergon e vendin e tija.

Tokat jane lene djerre, plot fusha qe s'mbillen e plot fruta perime qe importohen nga jashte kur fare mire mund te mbillen ketu. 

etj etj

----------


## Besoja

Se çfarë prodhohej atëherë,ne që kemi jetuar të flasim se si e sa ushqeheshim,se si e sa visheshim.Një palë mbathje të reja qarkullonin në gjithë shtëpinë!Nuk di a keni dëgjuar për mbathjet me arna!Unë personalisht,me një këmishë poliestër,e shtyva 12 vjet!Ju betohem.Nuk dua t'i hyj ushqimit se përbën njollën më të zezë të vëndit tonë socialist.
Tani mendojeni e kuptojeni vetë se çfarë prodhohesh në mëmëdheun tonë të dashur!
Autori i postimit bën thirrje që të mos i japim ngjyra pçolitike!!!Por pa na thuaj zotëri,a ishte politika ajo që drejtonte çdo gjë dhe çdo sekondë të jetës tonë?Pra,si mund të mos ta trajtojmë politikisht?!
Por më e çuditshmja është se po shkruajnë për Shqipërinë,ata që nuk e jetuan as edhe një sekondë!!!

----------


## drague

cfare prodhon Shqiperia!?

ku jetoni ju shqiptar ne hene?

industria e lehte eshte nga me modernet.

industria e ndertimit,pronar turk apo italjan prodhohen ne Shqiperi.

ps.sa per kohen e dulles mos na hapni zorret.

----------


## mario_kingu

kjo eshte nje tragjedi e nje populli

----------


## the admiral

para nje 2-3 vjetesh ne shqiperi pata blere nje peshqire.
shkruhej tek etiketa: *prodhuar ne ish-fabriken e peshqirve, shkoder*
hahaha.

----------


## projekti21_dk

A mund të më thotë dikush sa janë rendimentet e pambukut sot, në krahasim me vitin 1958?!! ( më bëri përshtypje filmi që pashë para 3-4 ditësh), sa prodhohet pambuk në fabrikën - tjerrtoren e pambukut gjithmonë duke krahasuar me vitin 1958.

Pastaj disa përmendin traktorët duke ironizuar. Mirë, si është kualtiteti i traktorëve që sot prodhohen në Shqipëri, në krahasim me ata që prodhoheshin dikur.

Sa është rritur prodhimi i kromit ta zëmë në krahasim me vitet e 60-70.

Sa është rritur prodhimi i tekstileve në krahasim me vitet e kaluara.

----------


## EuroStar1

> A mund të më thotë dikush sa janë rendimentet e pambukut sot, në krahasim me vitin 1958?!! ( më bëri përshtypje filmi që pashë para 3-4 ditësh), sa prodhohet pambuk në fabrikën - tjerrtoren e pambukut gjithmonë duke krahasuar me vitin 1958.
> 
> Pastaj disa përmendin traktorët duke ironizuar. Mirë, si është kualtiteti i traktorëve që sot prodhohen në Shqipëri, në krahasim me ata që prodhoheshin dikur.
> 
> Sa është rritur prodhimi i kromit ta zëmë në krahasim me vitet e 60-70.
> 
> Sa është rritur prodhimi i tekstileve në krahasim me vitet e kaluara.


Kemi tejkaluar planin ne masen 135% sic ishte parashikuar ne mbledhjen e fundit te organizates baze te PPSH-se , ku u zotuam para partise dhe shokut Sali Hoxh Berisha qe ne 6 mujorin e ardhshem do kemi tejkalim plani ne te gjitha sektoret e prodhimit.

Rroft Partia Punes se Shqiperise me ne krye shokun Sali Berisha

----------


## projekti21_dk

> A mund të më thotë dikush sa janë rendimentet e pambukut sot, në krahasim me vitin 1958?!! ( më bëri përshtypje filmi që pashë para 3-4 ditësh), sa prodhohet pambuk në fabrikën - tjerrtoren e pambukut gjithmonë duke krahasuar me vitin 1958.
> 
> Pastaj disa përmendin traktorët duke ironizuar. Mirë, si është kualtiteti i traktorëve që sot prodhohen në Shqipëri, në krahasim me ata që prodhoheshin dikur.
> 
> Sa është rritur prodhimi i kromit ta zëmë në krahasim me vitet e 60-70.
> 
> Sa është rritur prodhimi i tekstileve në krahasim me vitet e kaluara.


ka edhe të tjera:
ta zëmë...
sa mund ta blije aso kohe një diplomë shkolle dhe sa kushton sot një diplomë sipas dëshirës sate ( në cilin fakultet të duash),
sa investohej atëherë në kulturë dhe sa sot
si ishte mirëqenia e njerëzve aso kohe dhe si sot ( hiq ata që kanë dikë jashtë shtetit ) 
si ishte shërbimi në spitale aso kohe dhe si është sot
si ishte cilësia e mësimit ( shkollës ) aso kohe dhe si është sot
sa analfabetë kishte aso kohe dhe sa ka sot ( sot aq më keq ke analfabetë me diploma )
sa ishte gatishmëria për t'u sakrifikuar për atdheun atëherë dhe sa sot

ka edhe shumë, por besoj edhe ju të renditni të tjera...

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Kane marre persiper me na tregu kohen e Enverit njerez qi nuk e kane jetu asnji dite


përshëndetje puro shkodran, jo unë nuk po ju mësoj, por po ju pyes për ato që po i shoh. Ju ne¨se keni kundërargumete demantojeni këto. Prandja mos u merrni me mua e me njer¨z të tjerë që flasin me fakte.
Ja ta zëmë:
demantojeni:

A mbillej pambuku dikur në Shqipëri,
A u rindërtua dibra brenda 5-6 javësh pas termetit
a kisht eshkritore kromi dikur dhe a shkrihej krom e metale tjera në shqipëri. ( Besoj të kujtohet "Çeliku i Partisë")
është e vërtetë se prodhoheshin traktorë në shqipëri

nëse po, pranojeni këtë të dhënë dhe mbi të gjitha sa është shtuar rendimenti krahasur me ato vite ( kupto vitet e 50-60)
ose
demantojeni, ta zëmë: "jo ato që ke parë në TV për mledhjen e pambukut kanë qenë të Maqedonisë, a Bullgarisë, pra janë montazhe....

----------


## BOKE

O Projekt, ti nqs do te dish me shume per ate kohe, ka materiale sa te duash e mund te informohesh me mire. Po ti s'e ke hallin se si e cfare behej ne ate kohe, e ke hallin te tregosh se ishte me mire ne kohen e xhaxhit. S'ka asgje per te demantuar (sic thua ti) dhe mire ta tha puroshkodrani, kur s'ke jetuar asnje dite ne Shqiperi ne ate kohe, mos fol kodra mbas bregu.

Po, prodhohej ne ate kohe cdo gje ne Shqiperi. por duhet te dish qe parimi i idhullit tend, Enver ishte "cdo gje me forcat tona", "jemi ne rrethim", "hedhim valle ne goje te ujkut" e te tjera budallalliqe. Dhe cdo gje prodhohej, deri tek gjilpera, por kjo nuk do te thote se ishte me mire ashtu. Ta kane shpjeguar edhe me siper, se c'do gje dilte me humbje, qe dmth kosto dilte me e larte se cmimi i shitjes. Dhe ku ishe? Asgjekundi. Bleje sende qe shume me mire do ishte t'i bleje jashte se sa t'i prodhoje vete.

Nejse, se s'ja vlen te diskutosh me gjate. Eshte si te mbushesh shoshen me uje. lol

----------


## loneeagle

> Dikur prodhonim fruta dhe perime, sot nuk kemi nevoje ti prodhojme se na i sjell Saliu nga Maqedonia, Bullgaria etj... Por ne sot jemi modernizuar dhe meremi me prodhimin e Hashashit, Kanabis, Maroanes etj prodhime bashkohore


Kjo nuk eshte vetem faji i shtetit ky eshte edhe faji i publikut qe vleresojne sasin para cilesis. Prodhim vendas eshte i fresket ne disa raste edhe organik por publiku nuk eshte ne gjendje te pagoj koston edhe per ket arsye blen mallin e importuar. Shteti ka faj por edhe populli ka pak faj sepse nuk jane te informuar si duhet.  Edhe ketu ne usa ka shume fruta/perime te importuara por pjesa qe eshte e informuar rreth cilesis paguan me shume edhe blen prodhimin vendas & organik.

Te thuash qe koha ateher ka qene me mire eshte cmenduri. U ndertua dibra per 5-6 vjet lol por ateher gjithe ndertesat e dibres ishin shume here me pak se sa ndertasa ka vetem nje lagje e dibres sot. Ato kohe te zymta jo vetem qe nuk duhen krahasuar por duhen harruar sepse eshte turp ti kujtosh.

----------

